# Mavs' Gooden under duress after alleged insensitive remarks



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Heckling by Los Angeles Clippers fans may have led to the Mavericks' Drew Gooden making some allegedly insensitive comments during Saturday's game at Staples Center.
> 
> Gooden did not play in the game and was dressed in street clothes behind the bench. According to Outsports.com, a Web site devoted to gay issues in sports, Gooden yelled a homophobic slur at a pair of fans seated near the Mavericks' bench.
> 
> Gooden yelled the slur at actor Chris Wylde, who is not gay and was attending the game with a friend, the Web site reported. Mavericks owner Mark Cuban would not comment, but according to the Web site, he told Wylde in an e-mail that the team would deal with Gooden internally.


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/110309dnspomavsbriefs.3e08506.html

Great start Drew! :nonono:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Well... Chris Wylde is a ******. I don't see the issue here.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

waste of space AND brings negative publicity. bad enough popeye got caught drinkin and drivin. another front office blunder


----------

